# 1999 Nissan Quest coolant Part



## Ninja587 (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi there does anyone know what part this is? Its marked as an "X".


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

That's called a thermostat housing.


----------



## Ninja587 (Feb 10, 2020)

rogoman said:


> That's called a thermostat housing.


Thank you!


----------

